# Allatoona WMA Map



## fltcrew21 (Feb 14, 2005)

I haven't been able to find a good map or the Allatoona WMA. The site mentioned for other WMA maps either does not show Allatoona or only the Etowa River Arm portion.

Are there any commercaily available maps with decent roads, trails and detail?

Thanx


----------



## Cypress94 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey flt, I'd go to Atlantic Mapping in marietta if you can't find a decent map, and get you a topo map.  The folks there are friendly and they'll help you find exactly the one you're lookin' for, and I like topo maps better than those WMA maps anyway.  If you've got a GPS unit you can buy a plotter there to use in conjunction with the map and you can pick out a place on the map, put in your coordinates and go straight to it.  The folks there can even help show you how to use it.  You get there by going 75 south to the north 120 loop, get off and turn right.  Cross over hwy 41 and go to the first red light and turn right.  It's maybe 2/10ths of a mile down on the right.  It's just in front of a big power sub-station.  Best place in Georgia to get a map and the folks are super friendly.  They take cash and checks, no credit or debit.  I really miss having that place around.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 14, 2005)

Walmart usually sells N Ga WMA maps that are better detail than the generic WMA maps available from the DNR.

Or you can down load this from Michael Lee's site...

http://southgeorgiaoutdoors.com/WMAmaps.html

Jim


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 15, 2005)

On Michael's page there are 3 maps listed, but 2 of them are for the Etowah tract which I am pretty sure is no longer part of the WMA.

Here is the tract that borders the lake.

http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/hunting/WMAmaps/LakeAllatoonaWMA.pdf


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Mar 19, 2008)

How old is this map?


----------



## earl (Mar 19, 2008)

The Siamp Creek Portion Of Map Will Be Wrong ! Most Of The Road Side Of Wilderness Rd. Is Up For Sale. Also Chitwood Rd All The Way To The Campground . This Will Block Access To The Coe Portion Behind The Land For Sale. Fyi Turkey Hunters ... They Are Logging The Area At The Entrance To Stamp Creek Day Use
As Far As Maps Go , I Would Advise A Lake Map For The Best Road Map For Access To All Of The Wma.


----------

